# What's your favorite fantasy world?



## Hunter56 (May 9, 2014)

There have been hundreds of fantasy worlds created over the years. Many of them are composed of similar and rather cliche elements such as bloodthirsty monsters, mystical elves, vast magical landscapes, and heroic protagonists. Usually though, there will be something unique about one or even a few that makes it stand out from the rest and appeal to you.

Which fantasy world is your personal favorite? And what makes it stand out to you from others?


----------



## A_Jones (May 9, 2014)

You know, its really very hard to choose.  II think Neverland was my true first fantasy world and it holds a very deep place in my heart.  But Narnia followed close behind and that one is huge to me too, so if I could choose between the two I really dont know what I would pick.  

Then there is my own world.  It would be awesome to see my brain child in real life.


----------



## belthagor (May 9, 2014)

edit: I hope you like it, I can't explain how I got here outside of pm though


----------



## Plasticweld (May 9, 2014)

Hmmmmm...... I question that caught me completely off guard. I have none, this must be the reason I spend my time in the NF section, while I like horror or thrillers or history none of those would really be classified as a "Fantasy World"  I wonder if there is a part of my brain that is not functioning the same as some of the fantasy writers here?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 9, 2014)

If we're talking the genre fantasy, not just fictionally fantastical, then Narnia would be my favourite; Wonderland in a close second; Middle-Earth third. 

The latter is the most rich world I've read, probably. The sheer volume of information involved, going through several ages of its world, from legendary wars and creatures to the origins of its inhabitants; the deep history of life and industry in their regions; their languages, beliefs; their leaders and warriors; their politics; famous landmarks, natural or otherwise; Gollum, Sauron, Gandalf...

It has it all, really. The most fully-realized made-up world I've ever heard of. The sense of darkness, danger and greed is immense -- a wonderful study of man at his core.


----------



## Hunter56 (May 9, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> If we're talking the genre fantasy, not just fictionally fantastical, then Narnia would be my favourite; Wonderland in a close second; Middle-Earth third.
> 
> The latter is the most rich world I've read, probably. The sheer volume of information involved, going through several ages of its world, from legendary wars and creatures to the origins of its inhabitants; the deep history of life and industry in their regions; their languages, beliefs; their leaders and warriors; their politics; famous landmarks, natural or otherwise; Gollum, Sauron, Gandalf...
> 
> It has it all, really. The most fully-realized made-up world I've ever heard of. The sense of darkness, danger and greed is immense -- a wonderful study of man at his core.



I agree, it is definitely the most fleshed out fantasy world. It might've not been the first fictional fantasy world but it really is the one that spawned innumerable imitators that made crafting that kind of world formulaic.


----------



## Ariel (May 9, 2014)

My favorite is probably Narnia.  I have a soft spot for Harry Potter, and if we move to a TV world I really like Stargate SG1.


----------



## Gyarachu (May 9, 2014)

Wooo Narnia!!!


----------



## Hunter56 (May 9, 2014)

Geez... So many votes for Narnia... Is it bad that I've never read it or even watched the movie?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 9, 2014)

It's not _bad_ you haven't, but any fan of fantasy -- hell, I'd even say anyone who likes reading and writing at all -- owes it to themselves to read the first three books in the Narnia chronicles at _least_. Some of the most memorable characters and moments ever. Jadis and Aslan are endlessly evocative and entertaining. 

Just the descriptions of those snowy Narnian hills and castles bring a tear to my eye, and the icy cruel tyranny of Jadis made my blood boil. Although I'm not religious, the obvious biblical allegories touched me deeply, too. 

You can see why Tolkien and C.S. Lewis were friends. Their adaptations of classical fantasy into more modern storytelling is still unmatched. Lewis is the better author of the two, but Tolkien had the superior vision.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 9, 2014)

My favorite, although it's a difficult choice because it depends on what my reading mood is, would be Xanth.


----------



## Caragula (May 10, 2014)

My favourite is Middle Earth.  Immense.  I also loved Helliconia and Jack Vance's Dying Earth.


----------



## Schrody (May 10, 2014)

If we're not talking fantasy worlds we created, then His Dark Materials trilogy fantasy world.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 10, 2014)

I loved the Eragon world but I've forgotten what it's called. It sounds rather lovely. Give me a dragon and I would be so set, although I reckon I'd turn all evil and not to mention I don't like heights. I wouldn't mind living in the Dragon Ball Z universe, either. The problem with that is every year I'd be having to get the bejesus kicked out of by aliens and then power up like I'm really constipated, fight some more and then maybe die and be in purgatory until some wishes me back to life. Not to mention everyone's either always really happy or really angry all the time. Actually sounds like hell now that I think about it. 

The problem with all these worlds is that at some point someone's gonna want to kill me and I can't be dealing with that stress.  

Also just realizes you asked what our favourite is, not which one we'd want to live in. My answer kind of doubles up, though.

Fururama, definitely Futurama. I'd love to live there, it would be amazing.


----------



## Ariel (May 10, 2014)

Hunter56 said:


> Geez... So many votes for Narnia... Is it bad that I've never read it or even watched the movie?


My mom did this amazing thing for me when I was a kid.  She knew I loved reading and books would just randomly appear in the house--I'd find them in the kitchen, the bathroom, my bedroom--literally anywhere.  I thought they were magical appearing the way they did.

I found the Narnia chronicles that way.  They appeared, one by one, in my room.  I read them over and over again.  And those books contained an even greater magic than many others ever did.  Reading them always bring back that sense of wonder and joy I had when I first started reading.

I would suggest Narnia to any person who enjoys reading--they're a true pleasure.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 10, 2014)

Amber.

It is a pity how Zelazny has fallen out of the current canon of fantasy and scifi reading. His work deserves re-canonization.


----------



## Pandora (May 11, 2014)

Hobbits, love me those Hobitties


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 11, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the formalized world, but the Dritzz Do'Urden Underworld.

Aztec/Egyptian inspired I'm sure.


----------



## stormageddon (May 11, 2014)

When I was younger, it was Middle Earth - my dad took me to see the Fellowship of the Ring when I was five (he fell asleep =_=), and it was one of the most memorable events of my young life (I was deeply traumatized). I had the Hobbit on audiobook even before then, which I absolutely loved until my cassette player broke, and to this day I can recite the first chapter off by heart~

At this moment in time, ignoring my own worlds and game worlds, I'd have to go with HG Wells' future versions of Earth in _the Time Machine _- they take my breath away every time I read it, though they're deeply unpleasant in many, many ways. It's partly the originality of them - in over a century, nobody has thought to rip off his ideas, which is astounding when you look at how Middle Earth can be seen reflected in most of the fantasy out there.


----------



## Phoenix Raven (May 11, 2014)

I like the worlds of Harry Potter, The Hobbit, and this will sound like I'm full of myself, but I like the world I created in my novel. Of course it's inspired by everything I have loved in other stories. I don't know if fictional worlds from video games count but I love the world of Everquest. I kinda like the world in the Hellboy movies too. 

What made my favorite fantasy worlds stand out? I would say the magic, the creatures and the people in the stories. I like a story that starts out seeming normal to where it can almost be boring. You think "wow what a pretty world, what can possibly go wrong?" then everything gets shaken up and your cringing and worried for the characters.


----------



## Ariel (May 11, 2014)

If I include video games I have to say Hyrule--except in Windwaker because screw that.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 11, 2014)

Well, if we're talking videogames, Tamriel gets my vote. Cyrodiil, Skyrim and Morrowind are all stunning, rich places.

I have a deep fondness for Cyrodiil in particular. Bruma's snowfall and warm homes; Anvil by the docks with its wooden splendor; Bravil's rough beauty and tight community; Cheydinhal's dark undertones beneath the almost too-green-to-be-real appearance; its sister Chorrol, a more innocent version; the Imperial City's stern guards and uppity citizens, ships' bells ringing on the waterfront; Skingrad's castles and cobblestones; the dripping caves with their labyrinthine twists and turns; Leyawiin's rainy muted streets; and of course the stunning flora and fauna outside city walls, red lightning skies crackling above the gates to oblivion dotted around. 

Just amazing. Seeing this paradise, combined with one of the best soundtracks I've ever heard: bliss.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 11, 2014)

Well now, if we're including video games: (in no order)

Final Fantasy 7
Resident Evil 2 (Top 3)
Parasite Eve
Baldur's Gate (Top 3)
I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream
Planescape: Torment


----------



## Apple Ice (May 11, 2014)

Bruno, you've definitely picked the right universe there. Again though, the possibility dying if you actually lived there is just too high. Especially if you're gonna end up in Oblivion afterwards.

Daniel, not sure why'd you like to be anyway near Resident Evil


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 11, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Bruno, you've definitely picked the right universe there. Again though, the possibility dying if you actually lived there is just too high. Especially if you're gonna end up in Oblivion afterwards.



It'd be worth the risk just to see a real Khajit. I'd probably get arrested for stealing grand soul gems immediately, anyway. I'm like a magpie in videogames.

Other mentions:

_Shadow of the Colossus._ I don't recall the land itself having a name that's revealed, but it's a very beautiful fantasy world. Strange fruit trees, lizards with shining tails, sandy shores, spirits, white cliffs, and of course sixteen fantastical colossi to defeat (the ultima is incredible). _ICO, _too, with its more ancient, monolithic structures, and its horned protagonist banished there 'til death for having the curse.

What else... OH OF COURSE, _DARK SOULS_ and _DEMON'S SOULS_. Beautifully realized worlds.
_
Fable II_'s Albion is another favourite.

Forget its name, but _The Witcher 2_.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 11, 2014)

Yeah me too, I become the biggest scumbag in those games. Murder and steal things, just really chav out.

Rayman Legends is one I've just thought of. It's really pretty and tranquil.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 11, 2014)

I'm playing  _Rayman Legends_ right now. Strange.

Edit: _Brutal Legend_, 'nother good one. One of the most inventive that's been done, really.

Edit 2: _Myst, Riven, Grim Fandango._


----------



## Apple Ice (May 11, 2014)

http://www.comicsandmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/keanue-reeves-mind-blown.jpg

Is a great game to be fair. The music levels are the best, particularly the Black Betty one.

FABLE. How did I forget that perfect and magical world


----------



## Schrody (May 11, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> http://www.comicsandmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/keanue-reeves-mind-blown.jpg
> 
> Is a great game to be fair. The music levels are the best, particularly the Black Betty one.
> 
> FABLE. How did I forget that perfect and magical world



Do you mean Fables? If you do, that's pretty fantastic world


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 11, 2014)

No, the videogame _Fable_, but _Fables _is really cool as well. Loving _The Wolf Among Us_.


----------



## Schrody (May 11, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> No, the videogame _Fable_, but _Fables _is really cool as well. Loving _The Wolf Among Us_.



Good old Bigby. I read only until volume 8, but I'm gonna read it all now. I have the time.


----------



## kilroy214 (May 11, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> If I include video games I have to say Hyrule--except in Windwaker because screw that.



Somebody didn't like all the sailing.


----------



## Greimour (May 12, 2014)

I am not sure to be honest...

Part of me would like to visit classic worlds like Middle Earth... but I can't say for sure I would find it that interesting. Sure making friends with Tree Ents would be fun for a while, visiting the home of the Elves would be an adventure... but mostly... it seems kind of boring world if your not in the time of some catastrophic event like during the war against Sauron.

Harry Potter would be cool, to grow up in Hogwarts would be fun.

The problem with most fantasies, the worlds aren't that great unless you are one of the main characters. Look at films today such as action films or almost anything else... if you are not one of the main characters on the front lines of adventure - you are just you living the life you already have. Why leave this world just to have the same boring life in another one?

Some worlds are great, like in the manga One Piece, or if you are a Ninja in the world of Naruto. Sword Art Online, despite the chance of death... seriously fun adventure - might be worth the risk of death. If someone created the Sword Art Online world in reality; I would probably still put the head piece on despite knowing the dangers.

Skullduggery pleasant (like harry potter) unless you are a sorcerer... it's just life as we know it now... so not much worth hoping for if you go to that world. If you could go to a world and choose an ability of that world though.. that would be amazing. Harry Potter with wizarding abilities... sign me up. Skullduggery Pleasant as an Elemental or Necromancer ... sign me up... Middle Earth as either an Elf or a Maiar (Gandalf, aka Mythrandir, Olorin, The White nee Grey and of the order of Istar - basically, a wizard) ... then once again, sign me up. 

I think Poulini's world in Eragon (Alagaesia) would be fun during the reign of Galbatorix... in that world I would probably want to be a Dwarf or an Elf. I don't think I would want to be a dragon rider, but I wouldn't object to it. On the whole, I think I would like to be an Elf though 

I think, due to some of the reasons mentioned, the most fun and adventurous world for me would be from Game of Thrones. Even if you are a common peasant, you can still find adventure if you seek it. I would so travel beyond the wall... I might even join the Nights Watch if I had to. Other than that, heading across the sea like Arya did and becoming a face changer... that would be cool too. So many choices in that world... war or not... you can definitely find something fun to do if you don't mind risking your life. A lot easier finding fun there than here. IF you want to find fun here, your best bet is to save up some money, travel and take up rock climbing, scuba diving or other equally mundane thrill seeking joys. I'd prefer a life of adventure.. not adventurous activities.


I guess then, for me - in the pursuit of a lifelong life-risking adventure... it would be either One Piece, Game of Thrones, Alagaesia or Middle Earth.

Too many choices to be honest, I don't even know and it would definitely depend on if you could choose what kind of 'being' you were in those fantasy worlds. If you can chosoe what kind of being you are, I would even consider the world from the series "Heroes" ... I wouldn't mind Peter Petrelli's powers or many others. ^_^


----------



## Ariel (May 12, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> Somebody didn't like all the sailing.


No, I didn't.  There were redeeming factors in the game but it didn't feel like a Zelda game with expansive world maps and that is something that was echoed in Skyward Sword (though Skyward handled it better).


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 12, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Daniel, not sure why'd you like to be anyway near Resident Evil



The characterization was better than it played itself out to be. Besides, survival horror is astounding.


----------



## Hunter56 (May 12, 2014)

Video game and movie/tv worlds definitely count. I didn't name the thread "What's your favorite fantasy _novel _world?" :icon_cheesygrin: Heck even if there's a table top world you like that would count too.

Speaking of video game worlds, Azeroth anybody?


----------



## Hunter56 (May 12, 2014)

Greimour said:


> I am not sure to be honest...
> 
> Part of me would like to visit classic worlds like Middle Earth... but I can't say for sure I would find it that interesting. Sure making friends with Tree Ents would be fun for a while, visiting the home of the Elves would be an adventure... but mostly... it seems kind of boring world if your not in the time of some catastrophic event like during the war against Sauron.
> 
> ...



Sword Art Online might actually be possible in the future. 

And I personally wouldn't want to live in Game of Thrones' world. Not just because it seems kinda gloomy and depressing and disease-ridden, but there also isn't many really cool "fantasy" elements. Sure north of the wall has the White Walkers and Giants, and Essos has the dragons and there's some magic but other than that not much else. Granted I've only watched the TV show and read half of the first book, but I'd much rather be in Middle Earth. One of my dream vacations is going down to New Zealand and visiting the Shire set.


----------



## Bishop (May 12, 2014)

My... own?

I mean, technically it's my favorite, but then again, I'm biased... Also, it's sci-fi, but sci-fi is better than fantasy, so...


----------



## Gyarachu (May 12, 2014)

Hunter56 said:


> Speaking of video game worlds, Azeroth anybody?



Oh glob Azeroth... Don't tempt me Hunter! Stop it!


----------



## Hunter56 (May 12, 2014)

Gyarachu said:


> Oh glob Azeroth... Don't tempt me Hunter! Stop it!



Well I did pretty much live there for the better part of four years.


----------



## Gyarachu (May 12, 2014)

Hunter56 said:


> Well I did pretty much live there for the better part of four years.



Yeah my middle school and early high school years were spent plumbing the depths of Azeroth and Outland. Every once in a while it still beckons me, but I resist.


----------



## Greimour (May 12, 2014)

Bishop said:


> My... own?
> 
> I mean, technically it's my favorite, but then again, I'm biased... Also, it's sci-fi, but sci-fi is better than fantasy, so...



I only just about seperate sci-fi and fantasy. I think as far as fiction goes, the two are almost identical. I tend to think of one as future and advanced technology and the other as magic(instead of technology) and medieval. Obviously there is more to it than that... but when you get to the bare bones of things, you can draw direct comparisons like that throughout. To me, they are like brothers (or sisters - or siblings if you prefer)...just one is more of a geek and the other is bit too adventurous. ^_^


----------



## Greimour (May 12, 2014)

Hunter56 said:


> Sword Art Online might actually be possible in the future.
> 
> And I personally wouldn't want to live in Game of Thrones' world. Not just because it seems kinda gloomy and depressing and disease-ridden, but there also isn't many really cool "fantasy" elements. Sure north of the wall has the White Walkers and Giants, and Essos has the dragons and there's some magic but other than that not much else. Granted I've only watched the TV show and read half of the first book, but I'd much rather be in Middle Earth. One of my dream vacations is going down to New Zealand and visiting the Shire set.



I don't think Game of Thrones world is gloomy ^_^
People are gloomy, atmospheres and vibes and settings can be gloomy... but when you are on green grass, sun shining, a bottle of light wine or alcoholic beverage lay on a nice blanket with someone you care about and a picnic... what is gloomy in the world? You could easily do such a thing in "The Known World" (it has no official name) ... the Eyrie (base of) might have some nice spots for that, and the top of the Eyrie would have an amazing view. There are many places in that world to find peace, happiness, tranquility etc... the 'world' isn't whats gloomy. 

I am not averse to the cold, so North of the Wall isn't unappealing to me. High Garden (not shown so far on the show) is supposed to be a beautiful place and Dorne seems quite nice too... 

I guess it comes down to opinions, but good fantasy worlds to me mean worlds I would like to live in.

Daniel says the world in Resident Evil, but to me that's just Earth after a zombie outbreak. Might as well be in Dawn of the Dead or 'Cell'. The good thing about being in the world of Resident Evil is the characters (types of zombies and survivors and government etc...) ... same comparison I made with Harry Potter. For all I know, Hogwarts could be a real place and have magical wizarding kids learning magic there... so wishing to go to that world is pointless, I am already there... but to be a wizard in that world would be awesome. I wouldn't really fancy Resident Evil world myself... I prefer classic Zombies. My choice of zombie world would be Dawn of the Dead. Simple zombies that are easy to kill and on the slow and dumb side of the scales.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 12, 2014)

A lot of the people are disgusting human beings, the weather is totally unpredictable, everything's gone to hell politically, and there are bloodthirsty dragons. 

If that's not gloomy, I'm moving to North Korea. It's still cool, though.


----------



## bazz cargo (May 12, 2014)

I vote Amber.

And raise: Spellsinger, Glory Road and The Phantom Tollbooth.


----------



## Schrody (May 12, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> A lot of the people are disgusting human beings, the weather is totally unpredictable, everything's gone to hell politically, and there are bloodthirsty dragons.
> 
> If that's not gloomy, I'm moving to North Korea. It's still cool, though.



I like dragons, though. Have my own (in a novel, of course).


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 12, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Also, it's sci-fi, but sci-fi is better than fantasy, so...



Ho boy. Don't pat yourself on the back too hard, fella. You'll hurt your shoulder. LOL

And, just so you know, Sci Fi is _most definitely not_ "better" than Fantasy. 

So nyahh nyahh nyahh.


----------



## Ariel (May 12, 2014)

Neverland, Hogwarts, Narnia, Hyrule, Azeroth, Greyhawk, Spira, etc, etc.

There's a lot of places that could be fun.

(I think if I weren't Link in Hyrule I'd end up following him around and telling him he's doing it wrong--I think that means I'm Navi).


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 12, 2014)

This is a weird one. . . The various realms in the Mortal Kombat universe have always appealed to me hugely. http://mortalkombat.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Realms I'd love to visit them. Mortal Kombat's lore is surprisingly well done in general, actually. 

I dunno if that's fantasy.

Also, although more historically angled, I adore the world in _Jade Empire_. It had some steampunk elements, and ancient Chinese myth played a big role (which I love). Human golems, strange creatures, superhuman kung fu powers, spirits, flying machines. Lots of cool stuff.


----------



## Greimour (May 13, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> A lot of the people are disgusting human beings, the weather is totally unpredictable, everything's gone to hell politically, and there are bloodthirsty dragons.
> 
> If that's not gloomy, I'm moving to North Korea. It's still cool, though.



A lot of people are decent human beings... just a good portion of the characters are disgusting and most of them are dead, The weather was unpredictable for us too once, though we could usually predict the seasons at least... Politics are always a farce, I don't think this world is any better and we have bloodthirsty animals too...

I don't think any of that makes it gloomy.
This world is more depressing than Game of Thrones (imo) and I don't find the world to be dark, poorly lit or frightening. I don't think the people are despondent either... so I just can't see how the world is gloomy. I don't even think any of the people are gloomy, the closest one to meeting that description is Sansa Stark, but the story and the world are not.  

I guess our opinions differ - as do our interpretations/definitions of what "gloomy" is ...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 13, 2014)

It's obviously fine if you don't think it's depressing and horrible. That's more about our own definition of what constitutes as such, and less a good argument that counters it convincingly, but fair enough. 

I perceive lots of things others find dark and terrifying as comforting and beautiful, so I get where you're coming from and won't disagree with it directly, but I know the majority of people (not that majority is king, but perception is the crux of my point) would probably say the world of _Game of Thrones_ is quite hostile and uninviting. I'm not sure there's anything to disagree with other than how that would effect you personally.  

For me, it loosely mirrors a time in the world's history that I and probably most are glad is over. That's not to say I wouldn't kill to see a dragon, though. . .


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 13, 2014)

I suppose it would depend on what you mean by fantasy. If you mean the genre then Ibsuppose I would have to go with Tamriel, more specifically Skyrim. If we're talking just general imaginary places it would have to be tie between Pandora (borderlands) and the Mass Effect Universe. The mass Effect is reasonable enough that it really inspires my dream of having some sort of career dealing with space. And then Pandora, I mean they make it seem like a nasty place but it certainly has its moments of beauty.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 13, 2014)

Oh man, how did I forget about Halloween Town and Christmas Town, and all the other holiday lands in _The Nightmare Before Christmas_?


----------



## Hunter56 (May 13, 2014)

After thinking about it quite a bit. The fantasy world/universe I would most like to live in is Kingdom Hearts. It's been so long since I played it but man that island that they live at in the beginning looks like paradise. Also being able to ride around in a spaceship and visit all those Disney inspired worlds and Traverse Town would be pretty amazing.

As for my favorite fantasy world it is pretty tough to decide on one but probably Middle Earth. No matter what media outlet it's presented in—books, movies, video games—it never ceases to amaze me.

Other worlds that I would probably say were my favorite on particular days:
Azeroth (World of Warcraft)
The world of the _Berserk_ manga
Albion (Fable series)
Drakan: The Ancient Gates
Tamriel (Elder Scroll Series)

Also any world that could make it possible for me to turn into a werewolf at will. :dog:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 13, 2014)

Although it gets a lot of hate, _Kingdom Hearts_ is my favourite game ever. It has very few original worlds in it, but Traverse Town is really lovely.


----------



## Schrody (May 13, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Ho boy. Don't pat yourself on the back too hard, fella. You'll hurt your shoulder. LOL
> 
> And, just so you know, Sci Fi is _most definitely not_ "better" than Fantasy.
> 
> So nyahh nyahh nyahh.



Hold a minute, T.S. I'm a fantasy writer but I prefer Sci-Fi more (and I'm a Sci-Fi writer too), now that doesn't mean one is better than the other, it just mean we prefer SF over Fantasy, and that's fine. Someone prefer historical fiction over real history, and that's fine too. It's all about preferences. I don't think Bishop wanted to say it like that, he chose wrong words. There's no point in arguing which genre is better, but I'll tell you this; fantasy is highly underrated here, some people thinks of it as a rubbish. So sad.


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Ho boy. Don't pat yourself on the back too hard, fella. You'll hurt your shoulder. LOL
> 
> And, just so you know, Sci Fi is _most definitely not_ "better" than Fantasy.
> 
> So nyahh nyahh nyahh.



My shoulders can take it. They have to be uber-strong to support my big, bloated head, right? 

And Sci-fi is WAY better than fantasy. I mean, I love me some fantasy... but aliens! I mean, aliens are waaaaay better than fantasy races. Would you rather have THIS:

View attachment 5652

OR this?

View attachment 5654

Bishop takes Bowman. CHECKMATE.


----------



## Hunter56 (May 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Hold a minute, T.S. I'm a fantasy writer but I prefer Sci-Fi more (and I'm a Sci-Fi writer too), now that doesn't mean one is better than the other, it just mean we prefer SF over Fantasy, and that's fine. Someone prefer historical fiction over real history, and that's fine too. It's all about preferences. I don't think Bishop wanted to say it like that, he chose wrong words. There's no point in arguing which genre is better, but I'll tell you this; fantasy is highly underrated here, some people thinks of it as a rubbish. So sad.



I personally like fantasy wayyy more than sci-fi. Honestly, the only sci-fi universes I'm a huge fan of are Star Wars and Halo. I am pretty hyped for _Destiny_ though.


----------



## Schrody (May 13, 2014)

Hunter56 said:


> I personally like fantasy wayyy more than sci-fi. Honestly, the only sci-fi universes I'm a huge fan of are Star Wars and Halo. I am pretty hyped for _Destiny_ though.



People mostly prefer fantasy over SF, and that's okay. Truth is, neither is better than the other, but like I said, fantasy is highly underrated here, in my country.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 13, 2014)

I don't care _what_ it is. Genres are just categories of art, not options to discriminate between -- if it's well-realized, I like it. Magic or machines, elves or vulcans, whatever. It really doesn't matter. You aren't restrained to anything in those genres, that's an illusion.

I prefer Sci-Fi, definitely, but only because there's more good sci-fi than fantasy. Fantasy is much harder to do well, IMO; when you're re-using themes (if you restrict yourself to tropes), it has to be damn good. Your dragon has to be the best dragon ever done. Your magic has to be the strangest ever conjured (this is all just for myself.) Sci-Fi is a younger genre.


----------



## Hunter56 (May 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> My shoulders can take it. They have to be uber-strong to support my big, bloated head, right?
> 
> And Sci-fi is WAY better than fantasy. I mean, I love me some fantasy... but aliens! I mean, aliens are waaaaay better than fantasy races. Would you rather have THIS:
> 
> ...



GIMLI IS THE SHIZZ!


----------



## Schrody (May 14, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I don't care _what_ it is. Genres are just categories of art, not options to discriminate between -- if it's well-realized, I like it. Magic or machines, elves or vulcans, whatever. It really doesn't matter. You aren't restrained to anything in those genres, that's an illusion.
> 
> I prefer Sci-Fi, definitely, but only because there's more good sci-fi than fantasy. Fantasy is much harder to do well, IMO; when you're re-using themes (if you restrict yourself to tropes), it has to be damn good. Your dragon has to be the best dragon ever done. Your magic has to be the strangest ever conjured (this is all just for myself.) Sci-Fi is a younger genre.



I agree, but are you sure SF is younger?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 14, 2014)

Well a lot of the elements people recognize as fantasy were passed down from old myths and legends -- possibly thousands of years old. I'd wager they came before fictional visions of the future.


----------



## Schrody (May 14, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Well a lot of the elements people recognize as fantasy were passed down from old myths and legends -- possibly thousands of years old. I'd wager they came before fictional visions of the future.



Possibly :-k But then again, people were always fascinated with the stars and what lies above them.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 14, 2014)

Sure, but they explained it in non-scientific ways. Planets and stars used to be called the heavens, where gods lived and all kinds of mystical stuff. Doesn't matter, really. Sci-Fi as it's currently known is definitely the more modern.


----------



## Schrody (May 14, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Sure, but they explained it in non-scientific ways. Planets and stars used to be called the heavens, where gods lived and all kinds of mystical stuff. Doesn't matter, really. Sci-Fi as it's currently known is definitely the more modern.



True.


----------

